# Looking for a Chef Knife for wife as gift



## razorseal (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm new here and not very experienced in cooking, or cooking knives... I do have decent knowledge on sword style blades which I think this is a cool gift idea.

Wife enoys and loves cooking, and does like better equipment for cooking... However she doesn't have a good cooking knife (we have your regular ja henckels knife set).

So me always trying to get her unique gifts for christmas, I thought about a very nice chef knife (about 7 inch long).

She was just talking about how her mom wants a cutco and she might get her one of those, so I know I'm on the right track. She thinks those are very good knives and my research has told me otherwise... so when I present her with what I get, I want to explain her why what she got her mom is so inferior to what I got her...

now that the story is out of the way, I'm looking for suggestions on what chef knife to get her. my budget is 300-400 dollars for the knife.

I have been looking at this one -

https://www.etsy.com/listing/645011...nd-forged-from-80crv-2?ref=shop_home_active_4

and also this one...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/560712027/carbon-steel-7-blade-chef-knife-with?ref=shop_home_active_16

Not sure if you know who that smith is, but he's a smith that has been on Forged in Fire, winning 1st place 3 times and coming in 2nd twice. Pretty good from what I've heard of him. Not sure if he's on here.

So any suggestions you can point me to? I would think 300-400 dollars is a decent budget for a chef's knife.

Let me know!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Both are gorgeous knives. I'm sure your wife would think either of them would make a stunning gift.
Cutco isn't in the same league as a fine handmade knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to Cheftalk. Let me just say that 80crv2 and 1080 are identical steels, and of a medium grade in terms of quality, not what you'd expect on small knives selling for the lofty price of $300. Just saying. This smith obviously does not have the equipment and/or skill to work with 1095 steel (require rather stringent temp control for HT), which would be the minimum grade expected for a Sub-8" knife in this price range. I'd also say the 1080 knives are likely not forged, but cut from sheet stock and belt sanded to shape from there. The forged in fire series always seemed a bit hoaky to me. Note that he is an ABS "journeyman" smith, and not a Master smith.

This guy also works in wootz steel, a historically significant and very interesting steel that can be patterned much like layered Damascus. Rich Furrer also works in this steel, and he is well known for it and was the primary persona of a PBS documentary on the subject, maybe give him a jingle and see what he'd do for you, I think you'd get a better price too, possibly $400.

The thought here counts for a lot, so if Rich's knife is out of your range I won't try to dissuade you. But a 210 (8.25") Wakui gyuto is well below your price range, neater looking and that is a very fine carbon steel knife, in every respect, fully hand forged in a prestige steel by a real Master smith. Of course we can spend your full $400, and more of course, if you want. It might look niftier, but won't cut significantly better than the Wakui.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

There's an old superstition that says "give a knife as a gift, cut the bonds of friendship." 

Before you set your heart on a knife, you must understand that choosing a knife is a very personal decision regardless of whether you are an amateur or a professional cook. While I am sure that your wife would love any knife that you choose for her, at the end of the day, she is the one that will be using it. She may prefer a certain type of handle, a certain type of thickness in the blade, a certain amount of flexibility and so on. Most importantly, knowing what the knife will be mainly used for is also very important. While a good chef's knife would be appreciated by anyone who cooks, perhaps she would prefer a thin, flexible knife that can she can use to filet fish and make thin, specialty cuts? Or perhaps she would prefer a well made carving knife? After all, it is turkey and roast beast season. 

Everyone is different and most people who spend a good amount of time cooking typically prefer to pick out their own knives.  

But, if you are intent on getting her a good knife, try and find out as much you can about what she prefers in a knife and what the knife will be used for. 

When you give her the knife, make sure that she gives you a token in return to break the superstition about giving a knife as a gift. 

Good luck.


----------



## razorseal (Nov 20, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Welcome to Cheftalk. Let me just say that 80crv2 and 1080 are identical steels, and of a medium grade in terms of quality, not what you'd expect on small knives selling for the lofty price of $300. Just saying. This smith obviously does not have the equipment and/or skill to work with 1095 steel (require rather stringent temp control for HT), which would be the minimum grade expected for a Sub-8" knife in this price range. I'd also say the 1080 knives are likely not forged, but cut from sheet stock and belt sanded to shape from there. The forged in fire series always seemed a bit hoaky to me. Note that he is an ABS "journeyman" smith, and not a Master smith.
> 
> This guy also works in wootz steel, a historically significant and very interesting steel that can be patterned much like layered Damascus. Rich Furrer also works in this steel, and he is well known for it and was the primary persona of a PBS documentary on the subject, maybe give him a jingle and see what he'd do for you, I think you'd get a better price too, possibly $400.
> 
> The thought here counts for a lot, so if Rich's knife is out of your range I won't try to dissuade you. But a 210 (8.25") Wakui gyuto is well below your price range, neater looking and that is a very fine carbon steel knife, in every respect, fully hand forged in a prestige steel by a real Master smith. Of course we can spend your full $400, and more of course, if you want. It might look niftier, but won't cut significantly better than the Wakui.


Thanks Rick. I will check our Rich's stuff and see if I can contact him. I'll pay little more if I have to for a wootz one. but not 750-800.. maybe 500 lol.

I'll also check out that Wakui one as well. if it's forged by a master smith and is high end. That could work too. I could get a Gyuto and a Petty set for the same price


----------



## razorseal (Nov 20, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> There's an old superstition that says "give a knife as a gift, cut the bonds of friendship."
> 
> Before you set your heart on a knife, you must understand that choosing a knife is a very personal decision regardless of whether you are an amateur or a professional cook. While I am sure that your wife would love any knife that you choose for her, at the end of the day, she is the one that will be using it. She may prefer a certain type of handle, a certain type of thickness in the blade, a certain amount of flexibility and so on. Most importantly, knowing what the knife will be mainly used for is also very important. While a good chef's knife would be appreciated by anyone who cooks, perhaps she would prefer a thin, flexible knife that can she can use to filet fish and make thin, specialty cuts? Or perhaps she would prefer a well made carving knife? After all, it is turkey and roast beast season.
> 
> ...


Yup, it was an idea I came up with yesterday and started doing research... I will come post here my questions and interact with you guys to get her something very special. I do have an idea of what she wants because I've gotten some cheaper knives in the past. I will be honest and say the chef knife won't be used much compared to something smaller and lighter. She'd probably use a paring or a utility knife more often. Goal would be to buy all 3 for her 

and interesting superstition. I will make sure she gives me something in return for my gifts


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

razorseal said:


> Yup, it was an idea I came up with yesterday and started doing research... I will come post here my questions and interact with you guys to get her something very special. I do have an idea of what she wants because I've gotten some cheaper knives in the past. I will be honest and say the chef knife won't be used much compared to something smaller and lighter. She'd probably use a paring or a utility knife more often. Goal would be to buy all 3 for her
> 
> and interesting superstition. I will make sure she gives me something in return for my gifts


take a look through these http://www.knivesandstones.com/santoku-all-purpose/

They're all similar size but consider some are stainless, carbon, stainless clad carbon. Harder steels, softer steels, western handle, wa handle, cladding types looks etc.


----------



## razorseal (Nov 20, 2018)

I like theKato Nashiji Suminagashi Gyuto and the Masakage Kiri VG-10 Gyuto. I guess I'm leaning towards damascus/folded style stuff for the aesthetics too. While doing my research I also just ran into Bob Kramer Damascus SS chef's knife too. it's western which means she'd be familiar with it. It's also double these japanese gyutos we've been looking at... Doing research on that one now.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If I recall correctly, zwilling kramer (as opposed to hand made kramer by kramer) is the one with shrinking scales and exposed pin issues in the handle


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Noah it is interesting that this is your first post. Dalstrong knives are not handmade, they are not Japanese, but are far from perfect, they are junk by reasonable standards. This will lead you to the various posts on the subject, but don't bother unless you are looking for a laugh:
https://cheftalk.com/threads/dalstrong-knives.99292/#post-585928


----------

